# Prüfen ob ein Computer in einer bestimmten Domäne ist.



## gello (13. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab mal wieder ein kleines Problem, bei dem ich auf dem Schlauch stehe und einen kleinen Denkanstoß gebrauchen könnte.

Ich soll mit Java überprüfen, ob sich ein bestimmter Computer in einer bestimmten Domäne befindet. 

Hat da jemand eine Idee, wie man das am besten lösen kann?
Ach ja, es handelt sich um Windows-Maschinen.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (13. September 2007)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/222137-netzwerksache-aus-benutzername-werde-vor-und-nachname.html

und hier:
http://searchwincomputing.techtarget.com/originalContent/0,289142,sid68_gci1144714,00.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## gello (13. September 2007)

Hallo,

zunächst mal ein großes Dankeschön für die schnelle Antwort.

Die Idee einer LDAP-Suche nach dem Computer hatte ich auch schon.
Ich würde aber ein Kommandozeilentool vorziehen, falls es so etwas gibt.


----------

